# CentOS + ISPConfig 3 + Mailserver



## fatmaddin2000 (11. Apr. 2010)

Hallo liebe Community, 
weil ich viele Domains besitze bzw. verwalte, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen vServer zuzulegen, um einen Schritt weiter zugehen. Um Erfahrung zu sammeln habe ich hier auf einem alten Computer ein CentOS System mit ISPConfig 3 nach dem "Perfect Server" HowTo eingerichtet. Ich habe eine dynamische IP welche meine FritzBox mit der Funktion DynDNS bei Strato, wo die Domain liegt, aktualisiert.
Ich kann den Webserver und FTP-Server problemlos nutzen. Leider funktioniert der Mailversand und -empfang überhaupt nicht. EIne Mailbox habe ich eingerichtet und ich kann mich auch bei SquirrelMail damit einloggen, aber die Mails kommen nicht an, wenn ich welche verschicke. Auch beim Empfangen geht das leider nicht.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Burge (11. Apr. 2010)

zeig mal die logs keine Lust Sonntagabend noch Kugel zuputzen


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (11. Apr. 2010)

Das hab ich aus dem Protokoll:



> Apr 11 23:00:02 server1 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
> Apr 11 23:00:02 server1 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
> Apr 11 23:00:02 server1 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
> Apr 11 23:00:02 server1 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
> ...


----------



## Burge (11. Apr. 2010)

ähm du hast local eine domain angelegt und und auch mailpostfach dazu? welche ip hat denn dein Server?

Werd daraus nun nicht ganz schlau aber er versucht wohl auf dem loopback adapter dir ne mail zustellen.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (11. Apr. 2010)

Genau, ich habe im IPConfig eine Domain und ein Postfach angelegt. Die IP im Netzwerk ist hier ist 192.168.178.5.


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2010)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap

und den Inhalt der postfix master.cf


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (12. Apr. 2010)

ICh hab mal einen Screenshot gemacht von der Telnet-Ausgabe







Den Inhalt der master.cf habe ich einfach mal in diese Textdatei kopiert:

http://martingrau.de/postfix.txt


Noch zur Info: Ich habe mich an diesem Tutorial orientiert:
http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-centos-5.4-x86_64-ispconfig-3


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2010)

Amavisd läuft nicht. Starte den bitte mal.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (13. Apr. 2010)

Ok, hab ich gemacht.


Funktioniert leider immer noch nicht.

http://martingrau.de/mailerrorlog.txt

ich habe meine Absender Mail durch:

mail@dasistmeinedomain.com

und die Empfängermail durch:
ziel@zieladresse1.de (erster Versuch)
ziel@zieladresse2.com (zweiter Versuch)

ersetzt. Viel sagen mir die Daten aus dem Log nicht.



ICh habe mir auch mal versucht eine Mail zu schreiben, an die Mailbox die ich auf dem Server eingerichtet habe. Da bekomme ich folgende Nachricht sofort nach dem Senden als Mail zurück



> This is the mail system at host xxx.kasserver.com.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
> 
> ...


Könnte das Problem darin liegen, dass die Domain via DynDNS Funktion von Strato auf meinen Server zeigt? Laut Strato ist das DynDNS aktiv udn ein A-Record aktiv. NS, MX, SPF Record sind nicht aktiviert.


----------



## Till (13. Apr. 2010)

Wenn Du email benutzen willst, dann ist ein mx record pflicht. Da nur der den mailserver festlegt.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (13. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Du email benutzen willst, dann ist ein mx record pflicht. Da nur der den mailserver festlegt.


Jap, das ist mir bewusst, aber müsste DynDNS nicht automatisch einen MX Record erstellen?

Aber ist es theoretisch nicht trotzdem möglich Mails zu verschicken?

Könnte es daran liegen:



> Apr 13 00:03:00 server1 imapd: LOGIN FAILED, user=mail@dasistmeinedomain.com, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]


Der Server scheint die Mailadresse nicht zu kennen. Warum?


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (13. Apr. 2010)

also ich habe die DNS-Einträge bei Strato manuell gemacht. Webserver funktioniert weiterhin und ist erreichbar.

den MX Eintrag habe ich als 

mail.dasistmeinedomain.com. eingestellt. Ist das richtig so?

Habe ich irgendwas falsch konfiguriert im ISPConfig?

Ich habe versucht Emails zu schreiben oder zu empfngen. Es geht immernoch nciht. Aber es kommt keine Mail mehr vom MailerDeamon.

Ich habe auch versucht eine Mail intern auf dem Server eine Mail zu schreiben also von mail@dasistmeinedomain.com an mail@dasistmeinedomain.com. Da kommt nichts an.

Also wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe, hat sich im Protokoll ncihts geändert.



> server1 postfix/smtp[19800]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]: Connection refused (port 10024)


----------



## Burge (13. Apr. 2010)

wie Till schon geschrieben hatte wird wohl dein 
amavisd wieder nicht laufen check das mal


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (13. Apr. 2010)

er läuft leider nicht richtig - 



> Apr 13 21:41:09 server1 amavis[20522]: SQL::Log code NOT loaded
> Apr 13 21:41:09 server1 amavis[20522]: SQL::Quarantine NOT loaded
> Apr 13 21:41:09 server1 amavis[20522]: Lookup::SQL code NOT loaded
> Apr 13 21:41:09 server1 amavis[20522]: Lookup::LDAP code NOT loaded
> ...


Do you need to run 'sa-update'? - Wie kann ich das machen bzw. woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Till (13. Apr. 2010)

Das ist ein aktueller centos bug, irgendein centos Update hat amavis zerschossen. Ruf auf:

sa-update

um das zu reparieren.

Zum Thema MX Record, ein MX muss immer auf einen existierenden A-Record zeigen. Wenn Du mail.dasistmeinedomain.com als MX nehmen möchtest, dann muss es auch einen DNS A-Record für mail.dasistmeinedomain.com geben der auf die Ip des Servers verweist.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (13. Apr. 2010)

Jippi, das Mailverschicken geht! - DANKE DANKE DANKE

Ich habe jetzt den die DNS-Records bei Strato für meine Domain dasistmeinedomain.com so eingestellt:

A-Record:	11.111.11.1 (meine dyn. IP)
MX-Record:	dasistmeinedomain.com.
SPF-Record:	v=spf1 mx -all

Ist das richtig? Strato sagt ich muss einen "Punkt" nach der tld. machen


Könnte der Router da was blockieren? Freigegeben sind Port 80 und 21 auf den Server.


----------



## Burge (13. Apr. 2010)

zumindest solltest noch port 25 für smtp freischalten, wenn du dann noch ssl und imap willst solltest die bei bedarf halt auch freischalten.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (13. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von Burge:


> zumindest solltest noch port 25 für smtp freischalten, wenn du dann noch ssl und imap willst solltest die bei bedarf halt auch freischalten.


Hab ich gemacht! Kommt leider immernoch nix an. Soll ich noch eine Subdomain beim Domainprovider Strato anlegen und einen A-Record auf den Server stellen und diese Subdomain als MX-Record nutzen?

BTW: Wie könnte ich meine Mails mit Thunderbird oder Outlook abrufen?

*Update:* Bekomme folgende Mail zurück; die MX-Records müssten dann ja stimmen, oder? Zumindest steht da der Name des Servers _server1.heinz_:


> This is the mail system at host server1.heinz.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
> be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
> ...


----------



## Till (14. Apr. 2010)

Bei einem postfix mailserver darf der Server-hostname nicht gleich einer virtuellen mail Domain sein. Stell bitte sicher dass in der /etc/postfix/main.cf überall mail.dasistmeinedomain.com drin steht und nicht nur dasistmeinedomain.com. Das gleiche gilt für die Dateien /etc/mailname ind /etc/hostname

Außerdem muss ien DNS A-Record für mail.dasistmeinedomain.com existieren, der auf Deinen Server verweist.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (14. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Bei einem postfix mailserver darf der Server-hostname nicht gleich einer virtuellen mail Domain sein. Stell bitte sicher dass in der /etc/postfix/main.cf überall mail.dasistmeinedomain.com drin steht und nicht nur dasistmeinedomain.com. Das gleiche gilt für die Dateien /etc/mailname ind /etc/hostname
> 
> Außerdem muss ien DNS A-Record für mail.dasistmeinedomain.com existieren, der auf Deinen Server verweist.



Ich habe eine Subdomain mit mail.dasistmeinedomain.com angelegt und der A Record zeigt auf meinen Server
Der MX Record von dasistmeinedomain.com zeigt auf "mail.dasistmeinedomain.com."

Ich habe in der Main.cf diese Zeilen abgeändert
myhostname = mail.dasistmeinedomain.com
mydomain = mail.dasistmeinedomain.com
virtual_alias_domains = mail.dasistmeinedomain.com


Die Dateien /etc/mailname und /etc/hostname existieren nicht. Soll ich diese neu erstellen? Wie genau muss der Inhalt der Dateien aussehen?

Ohne gehts nicht, hab natürlich schon probiert


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2010)

> Die Dateien /etc/mailname und /etc/hostname existieren nicht. Soll ich  diese neu erstellen?


Nein. Diese Dateien existieren nicht auf allen Linux Distributionen.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (15. Apr. 2010)

Ich habe "mydomain = mail.dasistmeinedomain.com" wieder auskommentiert. Das versenden ging dabei nicht mehr.

Wenn die beiden Dateien /etc/mailname und /etc/hostname bei centos nicht exisitieren müsste es doch eigentlich klappen, oder?

Ich habe mir Testweise eine Mail von Googlemail geschickt, aber es klappt immernoch nicht. Das ist der Fehler Log:



> Apr 15 19:52:36 server1 postfix/smtpd[8069]: connect from mail-ew0-f214.google.com[209.85.219.214]
> Apr 15 19:52:36 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[8072]: warning: do not list domain dasistmeinedomain.com in BOTH virtual_mailbox_domains and relay_domains
> Apr 15 19:52:36 server1 postfix/smtpd[8069]: 546A684835B: client=mail-ew0-f214.google.com[209.85.219.214]
> Apr 15 19:52:36 server1 postfix/cleanup[8081]: 546A684835B: message-id=<4bc75248.06e2660a.5e01.1d0b@mx.google.com>
> ...


Daraufhin habe ich relay_domains = mail.grauentertainment.com noch eingefügt. Senden funktioniert noch, aber empfangen immernoch nciht. Waskann ich noch machen?

Dank euch und dem Forum auf jeden Fall, das hilft mir sehr hier die Sache besser zu verstehen.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (16. Apr. 2010)

Langsam verzweifel ich. ICh habe jetzt den ganzen Abend an irgendwelchen Paramentern rumgeschraubt, auskommentiert, editiert, etc.. Ich habe jetzt nach Lösungsvorschlägen gesucht. Ich habe die /etc/mail/local-host-names angepasst habe diese dann nach /etc/postfix kopiert.

Aber die Fehler ändern sich nicht. Ich habe mal meine main.cf ohne Kommentare hier:



> queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
> command_directory = /usr/sbin
> daemon_directory = /usr/libexec/postfix
> mail_owner = postfix
> ...


Ist die soweit in Ordnung? Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Burge (16. Apr. 2010)

mhm, mal den weg andersum gehn -> warum nutzt du centos? persönlich Vorliebe oder einfach nur so?

fakt ist halt ispconfig läuft am zuverlässigsten auf Debian, das hat dann ebend auch den Vorteil das sehr viele Kunden die hier auch im Forum aktiv sind ebend Debian nutzen und dir da bessere Tips geben können.

Bei den "exotischen" Installationen ist halt viel raten und try and error angesagt was aber irgendwie keine gute grundelage für ein hosting produkt sein sollte.

Also kurzrum hast ja nun auch schon hier und da geschraubt, mein tip mach ein Debian drauf und es sollte passen. Und immer schön ans Howto halten.


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2010)

> Langsam verzweifel ich. ICh habe jetzt den ganzen Abend an irgendwelchen  Paramentern rumgeschraubt, auskommentiert, editiert, etc.. Ich habe  jetzt nach Lösungsvorschlägen gesucht. Ich habe die  /etc/mail/local-host-names angepasst habe diese dann nach /etc/postfix  kopiert.


Das bringt nichts. Du hast ein ispconfig 3 setup mit virtuellen usern und eben kein ispconfig 3 setup mit Linux system Usern. Eine Datei /etc/mail/local-host-names gibt es also garnicht in Deinem setup.


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2010)

> Daraufhin habe ich relay_domains = mail.grauentertainment.com noch  eingefügt. Senden funktioniert noch, aber empfangen immernoch nciht.  Waskann ich noch machen?


Nimm das wieder raus, das öffnet Deinen Server nur für spammer.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (16. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Nimm das wieder raus, das öffnet Deinen Server nur für spammer.


Ok, mach ich bzw. hab ich gemacht.

Ich werde heute Nachmittag nochmal probieren und nach einer Lösung suchen. Wenn es nicht klappt, dann setze ich, auf Burges Empfehlung hin, am Wochenende mal ein Debian auf.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (20. Apr. 2010)

Nach ewigem probieren habe ich es seien lassen und hab mir ein Debian drauf gemacht. Funktioniert alles soweit Problemlos. Dank euch trotzdem!


----------

